# Blogging Advice Needed



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

I love blogging, and I love to read blogs! I'm in the process of checking out many of your blogs. 
I've blogged for several years, but just as a hobby, and now I'd like to start blogging about our experience as we are planning to start a homestead from scratch. This is something I would do anyway, since all of my family lives so far away (some of them overseas), and my friends and former employers have been asking me to do it so they can follow along. 
But I'd like to do it as more than just a hobby. I'd love to get some tips from you experienced Bloggers about how you profit from your blog, as that is totally uncharted territory to me. I don't need to live off it, but it seems to me that if I'm going to spend a lot of time doing something, I should get paid for it.  
Okay, deep breath- here's the link for my most recent foray into blogging, which is a blog about secondhand clothes. (And the newest post is about moving to this farm, which is incongruous, but I couldn't help myself.) I open myself up for constructive criticism, but mostly I want to know what I should do with the next blog.
Thanks in advance!

http://recyclestyle.wordpress.com/


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

libby said:


> I love blogging, and I love to read blogs! I'm in the process of checking out many of your blogs.
> I've blogged for several years, but just as a hobby, and now I'd like to start blogging about our experience as we are planning to start a homestead from scratch. This is something I would do anyway, since all of my family lives so far away (some of them overseas), and my friends and former employers have been asking me to do it so they can follow along.
> But I'd like to do it as more than just a hobby. I'd love to get some tips from you experienced Bloggers about how you profit from your blog, as that is totally uncharted territory to me. I don't need to live off it, but it seems to me that if I'm going to spend a lot of time doing something, I should get paid for it.
> Okay, deep breath- here's the link for my most recent foray into blogging, which is a blog about secondhand clothes. (And the newest post is about moving to this farm, which is incongruous, but I couldn't help myself.) I open myself up for constructive criticism, but mostly I want to know what I should do with the next blog.
> ...


 Libby, I visited your blog quickly as I may have to get off my computer, because I think a storm is on its way. But I liked it and what you wrote. I liked the ones with the photos the most. One thing that really improved my blog was when I bought a really good digital camera and started posting lots of photos. The other thing was joining The BlogFrog.

Go the thread here called Picking Up Extra Money From Your Blog
and read that. There was a lot of good info there. 

You can make money on your blog. But it takes patience, because you need time to develop it where advertisers want to put ads on it. It can be done in a short period. One thing is that you have to post as much as possible. Advertisers want bloggers who are current and have recent posts. There are a lot of companies who will provide you with products for giveaways and for reviews. Blogging is hot right now! I will check out your blog in the next day or so.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Kat! That thread was really helpful.
I've been checking out others' blogs and websites to get a sense of what folks are doing. Now what I need is a name!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

libby,

How are you doing on this? If you need any help just post here. We have a good group of bloggers working together now.


----------

